# Just Soap . co. uk



## bridgetmoon (Feb 23, 2013)

So yesterday, I knew what i wanted but websites galore to pick from. So I came across Justsoap.co.uk. Placed my order yesterday about 7:30am and got it this afternoon using DPD.

Very happy with the products. I must admit, I work at fed-ex and shipping products raw like soap. I was worried because the amount of spillages that I've seen from boxes accidently dropped or incorrectly packaged.

But sure enough, the lovely dpd driver got the box out, was about 7KG after i ordered alot!

Opened it up, actually had to hunt for my items, Had that, not foam but annoying stuff really great for packaging material. Nothing leaked or was broken and did i mention I Found the supplies cheaper on there too.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, don't just say you received supplies. Tell me what you got so I can vicariously enjoy new supplies.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 24, 2013)

I like the FO's from Just a Soap in England. Ordered 10 samples they all behaved good in CP 
- bought some pigment colours too, but haven't tried them yet.
I like their fair prices,  fast shipping and kind service. But - I live in EU. 
def. a shop I will use again.


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 24, 2013)

you should do a haul video... i want to live vicariously!


----------



## bridgetmoon (Feb 25, 2013)

Shea butter, palm oil, liquid soap, sls free soap bases x 2 mmmm potpourri , golden jojoba oil, blue dye think that's about it but every thing arrived perfect


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats !!! i know the feeling . i got a package coming tomorrow with supplies from out of canada and i can hardly wait to crack it open  
i am in the u.s and glad to know you soapers across the pond get that same feeling when a delivery is in your hands 

i see some of you in denmark and the u.k (maybe other places as well ) , let me ask , do you guys have bay laurel oil over there available ??? it is impossible to get over here , [ NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH * BAY LAUREL ESSENTIAL OIL * ] if you do then let me know about it .  happy soaping


----------



## bridgetmoon (Feb 25, 2013)

Just googled it and i think we do, try ebay.co.uk maybe you can get some to be shipped international to you


----------



## Hazel (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds like you'll be busy for awhile.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Feb 26, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Sounds like you'll be busy for awhile.



i guess you already know how that goes  i am a member of a few other forums and everyone of them has long list of people trying get their hands on it . a fellow member on one site is the closest i have seen come to it . found a place in india i think , selling it for $65-70/kg at a minimum of 5 kg i think it was. 

@ bridgetmoon : i checked uk google and its the same as u.s google . bay laurel oil is hard to come by


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Feb 26, 2013)

oh btw , i got my supplies today , so safe to say we going to crank up the soaping machine again  
got me some beeswax to make lotion bars, few butters (kokum-shea-cocoa) , evening primrose oil , castor. and some EO'S + FO'S , like frangipani  FO , ocean breeze FO, green tea infusion FO , bay rum FO, pomegrante FO, and midnight pomegrante FO as well (both slightly different ) cassia EO , basil EO 

so i will see what i can do with these plus what i had before. got some recipes to create


----------



## Hazel (Feb 26, 2013)

I got Midnight Pomegranate from Rustic Escentuals and it has a great cold and hot throw in parasoy melts. I haven't tried it in soap yet.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 27, 2013)

The only thing I could find was this:
http://www.jabonariumshop.com/aceite-de-laurel-laurus-nobilis-linne


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Feb 27, 2013)

Blessed thanks for that link Dorado , it is the closest i have come to it since i am searching... i will investigate it


----------

